# Shogun Triple Triangle



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I finished rebuilding this bike during the week.I took the photo before replacing the rear derailluer cable. 
I want to thank the member who sent me the brochure page for this bike.It has a short chainstay length which should mean it'll be a good climber. It feels like a light bike too.I'm looking forward to riding it on some local trails. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## LakeBluffer (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like you still have the original bio-pace chain rings. My sister-in-law had a smaller version of this bike, which came with a 24-inch front wheel. Watch out! One time a hummingbird attacked the sticker on the front fork—must have thought it was a flower.

After I had quit smoking for an entire year, I used the money I saved to buy the next model up in the line—a Prairie Breaker Pro, with the red, black and white paint scheme. It had Tange Prestige tubing, with beautiful welding, done in Japan. But boy, those u-brakes would pack up if you rode through a mud puddle, which is why I moved on. Not until I had put an IRD straight-legged titanium fork on it, though. 

Thanks for the trip down memory trail.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Another nice bike! I like the paint on this one especially with the chrome stays. Hows it handle?


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Isn't it funny that, 2 years later, GT came out with the 'Revolutionary' triple triangle design...

This bike was 87 and 88...aaaahhh marketing...

rb


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I worked at a shop that carried these in 87,88. I was 15. The R-W-B Team Issue was my first mountain bike. Before that I only rode bmx. Great bike but like said lookout if you had any mud on the trail. That ubrake would get jammed up with it. So what did I do. I made it worse and installed a IRD roller cam brake. Dumb idea. Good bike though.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*IRD Forks*

What did you think of that IRD fork? I have one sitting around here, and was considering making a new steer tube for it so I could run it on my bontrager when I felt like going rigid.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Thanks Fred.*



Fred Smedley said:


> Another nice bike! I like the paint on this one especially with the chrome stays. Hows it handle?


I'll be taking it out for it's first ride on the trails on my weekend so I'll let you know how it handles. Riding around the neighborhood near my place,it handles nice and feels light and it has gotten some attention because of the colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## LakeBluffer (Aug 3, 2004)

IRD Forks
What did you think of that IRD fork? I have one sitting around here, and was considering making a new steer tube for it so I could run it on my bontrager when I felt like going rigid.
__________________
"Welcome to my underground lair...."

The IRD fork was light—just over a pound and a quarter if I remember—but "rigid" is a misnomer. Under hard braking it would chatter more than a studio full of television pundits. I never ran it with an aftermarket brake bridge, however, and that might help. And it did tend to smooth out small bumps.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey, you finally got that Shogun together. Looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

richieb said:


> Isn't it funny that, 2 years later, GT came out with the 'Revolutionary' triple triangle design...
> 
> This bike was 87 and 88...aaaahhh marketing...
> 
> rb


even so, Colnago did it on larger road bikes in the '70s.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah, but it was just a teeny little triangle. And GT was only one year later than Shogun with their iteration ('88 vs. '87), not several.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*GT and Shogun photos*

Here's a photo of my GT Karakoram which had Suntour XCD 6000 components which I thought made it a 1988 model.
I was under the impression that GT came out with the triple triangle in 1987/1988.
I know Nashbar and Shogun came out with a Triple triangle frame road bike in 1987 .I had both bikes back then.
I owned a Nashbar TT bike with a 24" front wheel in 1987.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

1988 was the first year of GT's Triple Triangle design. The Karakoram of that year had a full Deore group with the grey cracked paintjob. The Avalanche was the top-of-the-line model with 992 U-brakes front and rear and a Suntour 9010/XCD-6000 mix. The Karakoram you pictured above was a year or two newer. 

Nashbar had a similar extended seatstay bike with Dia-Compe u-brakes front and rear as well as the wacky Dia-Compe 290 "orbital" brake levers--all in white if memory serves. 

Eventually I'll get my website up with all these catalog scans:thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Thank you for the Shogun and GT info. My GT has the Suntour brake levers you mentioned.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Built4Speed said:


> I'll be taking it out for it's first ride on the trails on my weekend so I'll let you know how it handles. Riding around the neighborhood near my place,it handles nice and feels light and it has gotten some attention because of the colors. :thumbsup:


So how does it handle, have you had a chance to ride it yet? A identical bike is for sale locally, can you PM me with what you think is fair market value as I am looking to pick it up tomorrow if I can get it reasonably.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Joe, I picked this up although it is larger than I like to ride, It has about a inch of standover height with the short tires. Heavy sigh......nonetheless nice riding frame. You would'nt need a larger frame would you?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Nice but I'll pass.The frame is too large for me too. Why is it you can only find big frames at flea markets and swap meets? Well,it seem's like that to me.

Joe R.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Built4Speed said:


> Nice but I'll pass.The frame is too large for me too. Why is it you can only find big frames at flea markets and swap meets? Well,it seem's like that to me.
> 
> Joe R.


No kidding, I have a GT Avalance with Prestige tubing, and a early Bianchi Grizzly that was just cherry, that I already ebayed that I really wanted to keep. No matter I will sell them all off so I can pay that premium price for the MB-1 or Ritchey when it comes along. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

